
Mud Maker: The Man Behind MLB’s Essential Secret Sauce - cow9
https://www.si.com/mlb/2019/08/07/baseball-mud-rawlings
======
cow9

      Good mud needs to mature. It needs to be cleansed. (“Clean mud,” he’ll have you know, is not a contradiction in terms.)

